# Yes and ....



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Are the Yankee games going to available to all subs on DTV or will blackouts apply? I seen a story and I'm not sure what they meant. It sounded like to me that all DTV subs will get them.

FYI: The new Speed channel's primetime ratings are up 74% higher than before they retooled it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

YES is available to all subs in Yankee territory in TC and TC+. Subs with the sports pack, TC Premier or Para Todos Opcion Premeir who dont live in Yankee territory will get YES but all games will be blackedout.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes is an RSN. IF you got the Yankees b4 with DTV you will continue to. It simply took programming already available and madea new channel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2002)

Many Yankee games will be available to subs across the country if they have the Extra Innings Package. They should get at least about 100 Yankee games on EI.


----------

